# Pellionia Repens help



## b1fcs (Apr 16, 2009)

I planted 3 cuttings in my tank originally, and really enjoyed how fast they seemed to grow in. Well now I find them to be a giant nuisance. They grow like weeds, attach to everything and try to take every source of light available in the tank. I have to trim them down weekly, but as fast as I trim, it seems like new vines are popping up out of nowhere trying to cover my orchids broms, and everything else.

I started to pull a bunch of it out, and they root like crazy, so I fear I am damaging my better plants with their invasive rooting. 

I hear people talk about loving this plant, maybe I am doing something wrong with how I groom them. Any ideas?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

This doesn't sound like any I have grown. Maybe you meant 'root into everything' and not 'attach to everything' I normally attribute attach to things like vines with tendrils. How about a picture.


----------



## b1fcs (Apr 16, 2009)

Haha, I actually got really ticked off at it this morning and ripped it all out . Gave me an excuse to put in fresh substrate anyway! But yes "root" into everything was probably a better term.


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

I had the same experience with P. repens and completely took them out of my vivs not so long ago.
Right now repens is on my list of "Not going in to permanent tanks" along with Maranta, Pothos, Fittonia, Ficus pumilia etc etc while I still grow pothos for temp tank use.

If you like the look of Pellionia Repens, try Pellionia pulchra which in my opinion is much better plant with small leaves that have nice deeper color and grow much slower than repens.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I agree Pellionia pulchra is slower growing.

I dont really have an issue with keeping them under control but I can understand that if people dont have time every week to trim their vivs that it would get old really quick.



I do however want to comment on trimming aggressive plants such as P. repens, Ficus pumila, and etc...
I would recommend less trimming and more removing of large quantities of the plant.
Trimming tends to encourage branching and thus the plant will tend to grow even faster when its trimmed constantly. However if you would go in to the viv once a month and remove large amounts of rooted material you may have an easier time controlling it.

Just my 3 cents 

Todd


----------

